

Guy commits his genome to Github, smartass forks and issues a pull request - HectorRamos
https://github.com/msporny/dna/pull/1

======
po
You know... what would be interesting is if he convinced his parents to submit
their data and then he had his data as a merge commit.

~~~
wallflower
git blame

------
cubicle67
that's not a smartarse, that's quite genuinely funny (ymmv)

~~~
sliverstorm
Is it funny because it's funny, or is it funny because this will probably
happen (in all seriousness) for real one day?

(rhetorical musing question)

~~~
ramy_d
it's funny because I bet this is how the Eugenics Wars/World War III started
in Star Trek.

~~~
idknow
wow; that's a blast from the past but that war was middle-asian, wasn't it?

------
gsivil
Sometimes I do not understand HN. There is the original post of the guy that
posted his DNA on github.com (with the link of course) and a decent discussion
on

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211334>

(5 hours ago)

and still this post is the most upvoted

~~~
mbreese
Well the original is the blog entry, this is the actual pull request. Plus,
this title is a lot funnier. What do you expect late on a Saturday night?

~~~
iofthestorm
I don't read HN much, but I thought that in theory that's something you would
expect of reddit and not HN? Isn't HN supposed to be above that kind of stuff?

~~~
mbreese
You could make the argument that HN would be more interested in the code as
opposed to the blog talking about it...

~~~
coderdude
Which is odd because starting from the blog you get the author's take on it
AND a link to the code. It's not like you just get one or the other. I would
think HN would (should?) be more interested in the whole story and not just a
link to a codebase whenever possible.

------
solipsist
If only we could truly activate _noprocrast mode_ in our genetic code by
simply changing 3 base pairs...

Imagine how much money the people who discovered it would end up making!

~~~
nostrademons
I thought they found that the ability to delay gratitude is largely genetic?
That's still a long way from identifying the particular gene responsible (or
even knowing that there _is_ a particular gene, and it's not a combination of
a large number of unrelated genes), but it does make it plausible that this
will be possible one day.

------
dnautics
I don't see why Github couldn't be used to version track actual genomes of
engineered small organisms... It would be great, you could curate changes that
are 'virtual', changes that have been made, tested, and validated.

------
adulau
Maybe "genome" should be replaced by "a part of his genome".

For more information about the raw format used by 23 and Me:
<http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/23andMe>

------
machinespit
"Eyelids now close in proper way. Fixes issue #42." I find humor in this.

------
orta
shame, I did this a few weeks ago: <http://github.com/orta/dna>

~~~
po
I would say you dodged a bullet. This guy's repo is fast becoming a gag:
<https://github.com/msporny/dna/network/members>

Also, he explicitly released it under the Creative Commons Public Domain
License. Incidentally, I wonder if that has any patent implications? Does
having genomes in the public domain prevent pharma companies from patenting
their "discoveries"?

~~~
jarin
Aren't you not supposed to be able to patent facts? Seems like your DNA
structure should be classified as a fact.

~~~
flipbrad
see the BRCA1/2 (myriad) debacle. horrible mess.

------
pdenya
This guy made real changes to the genome: <https://github.com/cariaso/dna>

ie: removed increased risk of coronary artery disease at rs1333049

Pretty awesome

------
epynonymous
ignorance is bliss, i had to look this up since i use mercurial.

<http://help.github.com/pull-requests/>

makes sense now, pretty funny comment about the nipple.

~~~
undees
GitHub and Mercurial aren't mutually exclusive; hg-git works pretty well.

------
barmstrong
This just blew my mind - mostly because it could totally happen some day.

------
drdaeman
I find those commits to be more fun (because they seem to be real thing):
<https://github.com/cariaso/dna/commits/>

------
razzmataz
There's a huge difference between releasing his fully sequenced dna and the
data from a genotyping chip.... I went to the github site expecting to see
several large fasta files for each chromosome.

------
creativityhurts
I'm sure he's not worried about Facebook privacy.

------
IMBild
Funny, now!

In the future, common practice.

------
zapnap
<insert joke about natural selection>

~~~
nkassis
with proper TDD (tests representing the environment) it should be possible to
generate random commits and only commit them when they pass the test suite.

~~~
po
What do you do when there are serious ethical considerations with running your
test suite?

~~~
nkassis
I would say it should make us realize we are no more than mere simulations in
some huge computer about to have the power cable pulled by god's boss before
he tells him to get back to work. (scifi book idea )

~~~
mbreese
I'm pretty sure that was the plot of a fairly well know scifi book _cough_
hhgttg _cough_. Except it wasn't God's boss that pulls the cable - Earth was
demolished to make way for an intergalactic bypass.

~~~
swolchok
That's kind of a stretch of an interpretation, don't you think? I always
thought that the Earth was still physical in the way that we usually think of
it, and humans were just part of its physical operation rather than being
simulations.

~~~
khafra
Yeah, us being the substrate rather than the software is a bit of an unusual
take on it, even now.

------
sabat
Literally laughing outloud at this.

